# Scraping and Rebuilding Classes in Minnesota all of 2021



## Richard King 2 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am going to start teaching classes inside my pole barn workshop 200' from my house here in  Cottage Grove Minnesota.   
March 24 to 28    Have 2 and could use 1 or 2 more.
April  7 - 14   Have 3 students now.  Have room for 1 and possibly 2 more.

I am open to other dates.   I am going to plan for more soon.  I have AC and a furnace.  I have been collecting "stuff " for 30 years and have been organizing the shop.

I will be charging $300.00 less per week than my out of town (on the road) classes  We will be following the Covid rules.   I am getting the vaccination starting this weekend.    
Pic L to R   Class in a 3 car garage in Ashland WI, Checking angle block squareness, scraping Lathe compound, same compound, aligning a lathe - Kalamazoo MI class.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 11, 2021)

One spot left for the March class, The April class is full, I will be doing a May and June class in MN too.  I will set the dates tomorrow.


----------

